# ME Too! Adding to the Enterprise pile- on!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful, Steve! Love the lit nacelle trenches. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great!

What color did you paint it?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! I, too, am curious about the color you used. I think it does a great job of capturing the look from the original airings of the episodes. :thumbsup:

But you got a couple wires hangin' out there. Might need to fix that....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just used the color that tested out to be the closest match. 

















These pics were all taken in the same lighting conditions...

Steve


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Great job.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Thanks guys! I just used the color that tested out to be the closest match.
> Steve


And that color would be...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

ShaaaaaWING BATTA BATTA! 

(CRACK!!!)

And it's a deep drive to center field... way back.... way back... GONE!

A HOME RUN BY STEVE123!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What a nice build up ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you guys! This is really a great kit!

The light kit was kind of a a pain, but a few simple mods and I trust it now.










Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Looks good Steve!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I like it without weathering. Niiice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice model.

I like all of the lighting touches. I have been leaning towards having the NAV lights the same color on the top and bottom of the saucer (RED top and bottom on the Left and GREEN top and bottom on the Right). After seeing your model, that is definitely the way to go for me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fire91bird said:


> And that color would be...


Yeah, we're still waiting out here . . . 

It looks like you made a very close match with the original look.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great job Steve, and I love the lighted nacelle trenches as well! Inspired!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you everybody! Chris, the light kit allows the option to light the inner nacelles.. I tried like a big dog to even out the hot spots..but nooo.

It looks cool though, Roddenberry had asked for the inner nacelles to be lighted I have been told. Here ya go Gene!

This really is a nice kit.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is really nice, Steve! Makes me want to go on! I love the lit nacelles. Wow, that's how she should have looked.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Pal! it's a great kit..stick with it..I'll give you all the nudgeing you need.
Just promise me you won't paint it baby blue and weather the crap out of it.










Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks John!
I love this kit...

Steve


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Everyone is still curious about what your base color was.

I love the color you used for the dish.

What color was that?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I followed the instructions and used a gray over white primer.
The bronze is a Krylon metallic.

You guys really nailed the paint and the kit instructions...excellent work!

Vlad, I mean Club, I'm sending you a PM

There are a *ton* of big E builds here..am I the only one who got the color right?
(I intentionally don't look at other's builds until I finish mine) 









Click on the image below to see a very short vid:







[/URL][/IMG]

More pics here:
http://www.cybermodeler.com/index.shtml


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting ready to box her up.









It's a big model, it needs a big box.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Needs lots of foam too. & braces.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

If one was going to sell a model like this, say a commission build, how would you pack the Enterprise to ensure that it is not damaged?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks chris, the white sheets behind the box are slabs of foam. When I'm done packing big E I'll make a styrofoam cooler with what is left..lol

Pixel, your best bet is to talk to your local pack and ship guy, if you are polite they will tell you all you need to do/know

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PixelMagic said:


> If one was going to sell a model like this, say a commission build, how would you pack the Enterprise to ensure that it is not damaged?


I'll take that question.
Pack it ASSUMING someone will sit on it. Another will drop it. It will fall from a height in the truck, and a heavy box will land on it. That truck will be VERY hot at one point, parked in the sun. The truck will be cut off by a car, and the braking will slide all other packages into yours violently. 
Basically, you have to construct a *low-tech* inertial dampening field.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Every time I see an oops or fedex semi involved in a crash I wonder if something of mine was on board...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

A few last pics before I ship her to Reykjavik.

This kit is an amazing product.. Build it will all your best efforts and care and you will have a treasure

























If you want a great kit of a Constitution Class Starship..here you go.

I'm gonna miss her.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to aplogise to Club tepes..I thought he worked for Polar Lights, and I was going to give P/L the color I used so they could put an addendum in the color info. My mistake.

If you guys want the color I used do what I did. spend a lot of time looking at the show, the stills, and then color chips..and THEN spend serious money on several different permutations of the colors that seem closest.

But I keep forgetting , this isn't a board for experienced builders, its a place for folks to ask how to work around their lack of skill, experience,patience or talent.

















I see all these hens clucking about the kit is wrong or flawed or bad.
It's a great kit, the only thing that polarlights did wrong in my opinion is, they expected the builders to bring their best game when they built it....

Not all did..

Steve


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

<Quote> But I keep forgetting , this isn't a board for experienced builders, its a place for folks to ask how to work around their lack of skill, experience,patience or talent.</quote> 

Was that really necessary? It's a complement to you that we feel you nailed a color that's hard to pin down. Congratulations on a fine build.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve, you had a bad day, clearly. Have a cold one & chill, my brother.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Patience I have. But I'm not trying to get "around" my lack of skills, experience, or talent. Just trying to "learn", so that I will have more skills, experience, and talent.

Not trying to be rude or disrespectful in any way. But were you "born" with your exceptional skills and talents. Or are they something you "learned" over time, and through experience ?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Not trying to be rude or disrespectful in any way. But were you "born" with your exceptional skills and talents. Or are they something you "learned" over time, and through experience ?


Well, luckily I was born with MY talent. I turned my crib into a Chariot at 6 months old.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Well, luckily I was born with MY talent. I turned my crib into a Chariot at 6 months old.


Well, how impressed I am with that, depends on if it was a chariot of the Roman kind, or the Lost in Space kind !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Well, how impressed I am with that, depends on if it was a chariot of the Roman kind, or the Lost in Space kind !


Lost in Space. But it really wasn't that great, the scale was way off...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Lost in Space. But it really wasn't that great, the scale was way off...


Despite the scale being off, I'm still impressed !! Unfortunately I wasn't quite that talented at that age. My greatest talent was drooling on myself. :tongue:


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, after several inquiries without an answer, it seemed pretty obvious that he didn't want to say..... 

Sometimes subtly can be lost on the interwebs....


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I wish someone could teach me the patience part.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> Steve, you had a bad day, clearly. Have a cold one & chill, my brother.


That's my take, too. No worries.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> A few last pics before I ship her to Reykjavik.
> 
> This kit is an amazing product.. Build it will all your best efforts and care and you will have a treasure
> 
> ...


I love those shots! Hey, I PROMISE no baby blue!! all AS 2 (with a tinge of Pontiac blue hiding under AS 2 colored neck) :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

.... aaaand we're done here....


----------

